# Who wants to review a cigar



## asmartbull

Gents
I enjoy reading reviews. I also enjoy seeing how others describe a cigar that I have experience with. So this is what I am thinking. I will ask who want to review a certain cigar. If you are interested, reply to the board and after a couple days, I will pick someone to review it.....I thought about first come, first serve, but I want to give more people a chance to participate. 

Others could do the same....

So, just to gauge the interest, do you think this is worth doing ? If we have interest, I will offer up a cigar tomorrow...


----------



## EricF

I'd be willing to give it a shot.

Depends on whether I have the cigar also.


----------



## kapathy

i enjoy doing reviews.....maybe not the best at it but i enjoy it nonetheless


----------



## Rock31

I will chime in from experience...I never reviewed a cigar or even thought about reviewing them....then Ron sends out an unbanded cigar to a bunch of people and said "Review It" ever since that review I have done about 10 more. It's a very good way for people to get their feet wet.

Great idea Al.


----------



## pao444life

i think that's a great idea. i don't think i could do it, since im still quite the noob, but i love reading reviews and looking at the pics.


----------



## asmartbull

EricF said:


> I'd be willing to give it a shot.
> 
> Depends on whether I have the cigar also.


Eric
I will send the cigars.....


----------



## asmartbull

pao444life said:


> i think that's a great idea. i don't think i could do it, since im still quite the noob, but i love reading reviews and looking at the pics.


Richard
If you have taste buds, you can tell us about the experience ??


----------



## HydroRaven

Excellent idea Al! I also enjoy reading reviews, as I really appreciate a different opinion.


----------



## astripp

I'd be interested in doing this. I can't promise prune juice and my little ponies though.


----------



## EricF

asmartbull said:


> Eric
> I will send the cigars.....


Unless your talking very aged, I may have some of what you would like to see reviewed. I wouldn't mind using my own.

I don't have what you or Tony might have, but I guess I can hold my own!


----------



## emk

I would be happy to do it.


----------



## szyzk

I'd love to do this! I would even be interested in trading unbanded cigars with someone then comparing...


----------



## Cigary

WTG Al....normally I'd volunteer for this kind of duty but I'm still pi$$ing blood from all of the bombs I've gotten in the last two weeks so somebody else needs to step up and review these...I love reviews.


----------



## StogieNinja

I'd be more than happy to participate!


----------



## Habano

I'd say I am about ready to do a review on my first Cuban cigar. I've been putting it off, mainly because I wanted to develop a taste for Cubans before I attempted a review. I felt before I was not ready nor did I have the experience with Cubans to conducted a review. Whether it be this cigar or any other, I think it's time I popped my cherry for a review.

Either way this should be fun to watch and see the outcome of the review. Very generous of you as well Al!


----------



## BMack

I would be game for it. 

Personally though, I'd rather read a review from Ray or Ron over any cigar reviews I've done.


----------



## BlackandGold508

Great idea !! I would def love to do the review. I have no doubt from seeing your posts on here, its gonna be a beautiful smoke that deserves a serious review. Wait, a serious review.....count me out. lol. Ok, count me in. Good luck gents !


----------



## 68 Lotus

If Pics are required! :lol:.....And you'd like a Newb-anado's review!.._although *I'd have to think about it a bit!.*._.......:hmm:...........Sure!....I'd Be Happy to help out! :ss


----------



## amsgpwarrior

Yup, I will give it a shot. I've never done a blind tasting!


----------



## loki993

Sounds like a great idea. Id be willing to try. Ive never done one before. I'm new but also I could think someone newer to cigars may be able to give a different perspective then someone that's been smoking them for a while. My sinuses are terrible though, so I don't get a lot of the nuance of cigars most of the time.


----------



## bdw1984

I'm in... banded or blind?


----------



## BDog

I review each and every one I smoke. In my head that is. I make mental illustrations of what I am tasting and experiencing as the smoke evolves. Or ceases to evolve (one dimentional)
This is done for personal reference and to try and remember some of the "landmarks" that the smoke presented.


----------



## asmartbull

bdw1984 said:


> I'm in... banded or blind?


 Ben
I am thinking to start with a banded one, and letting a noob do it.
Then perhaps alternate banded, unbanded, noob, FOG,

I will decide on this stick later this am....


----------



## Mante

I think this is great idea Al & could become very interesting as long as no one starts crapping on the reviewer's palate. Pity it takes so long to send here or I'd be up mate. :beerchug:op2:op2:op2:


----------



## asmartbull

Tashaz said:


> I think this is great idea Al & could become very interesting as long as no one starts crapping on the reviewer's palate. Pity it takes so long to send here or I'd be up mate. :beerchug:op2:op2:op2:


I will make sure you can participate.....


----------



## Mante

asmartbull said:


> I will make sure you can participate.....


If the smoke & box date match one of mine I could just review that & save you the postage trouble but either way, I would be honored to be included Al.  :bowdown:


----------



## asmartbull

*Let's start with a cigar with few reviews....

Who wants to review a*
*Party Prez, 09 *

*Let see who is will. I will decide tonight. Get it out tomorrow AM.*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Gents
> I enjoy reading reviews. I also enjoy seeing how others describe a cigar that I have experience with. So this is what I am thinking. I will ask who want to review a certain cigar. If you are interested, reply to the board and after a couple days, I will pick someone to review it.....I thought about first come, first serve, but I want to give more people a chance to participate.
> 
> Others could do the same....
> 
> So, just to gauge the interest, do you think this is worth doing ? If we have interest, I will offer up a cigar tomorrow...


I liked the idea you had we discussed a while back Alan. Getting some aged or special hard to find sticks. Everyone chips in we buy them and review them side by side. So everyone's particular thoughts on each cigar are right there. Also the financial burden is not entirely on you. What ever you decide i love doing reviews.


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I liked the idea you had we discussed a while back Alan. Getting some aged or special hard to find sticks. Everyone chips in we buy them and review them side by side. So everyone's particular thoughts on each cigar are right there. Also the financial burden is not entirely on you. What ever you decide i love doing reviews.


Tony
We need to do that, but that should be a separate thread. I will make some calls to see who is interested....I know you're in...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sorry Bull got my wires crossed!


----------



## asmartbull

asmartbull said:


> *Let's start with a cigar with few reviews....
> 
> Who wants to review a*
> *Party Prez, 09 *
> 
> *Let see who is will. I will decide tonight. Get it out tomorrow AM.*


Let's try to keep the reviews simple. No need for this to be a pain in the *ss.
Pics are preferred.
Please note
Beverage
1st impression
1st 1/3
2nd 1/3
Final 1/3
Overall impression.
Would you buy this cigar .

If you review doesn't fit the format,,,no problem, I want this to be fun. With all the NOOB's, this may be a way to see what your peers enjoy.
*After the review, it will be fun sharing our own experiences*.

So the *Party Prez* is first on the list......Who is interested in reviewing it


----------



## swingerofbirches

Good stuff Alan!


----------



## hoosiers2006

I'm in. Great idea man.


----------



## piperdown

Posting to see where this goes.....


----------



## szyzk

A Party Prez sounds like a great place to start! I was already asking Tony his opinion on these because I've enjoyed the other Partagas I've tried and he's such a _Party Whore_ that I value his opinion on these things.


----------



## Johnny Rock

This is a great Idea Al. 

I've already had some fun in the "Search for Twang", so I'll just subscribe and enjoy the reviews.opcorn:


----------



## sengjc

Tashaz said:


> If the smoke & box date match one of mine I could just review that & save you the postage trouble but either way, I would be honored to be included Al.  :bowdown:


I have got quite a few of the Party Presidentes myself. Will definitely compare with the reviews posted.


----------



## GregSS

I would definitely be interested in doing a review. I have posted over 15 reviews, with plenty of pics, on Puff already.

I'm pretty new to Cubans, but what I have had so far has been outstanding.

I would love to review the Partagas Presidente


----------



## bpegler

asmartbull said:


> Tony
> We need to do that, but that should be a separate thread. I will make some calls to see who is interested....I know you're in...


A petite thread jack. This sounds interesting. Hmmm.

Back to our regularly scheduled program.


----------



## primetime76

Oh, pick me, pick me!!


----------



## txemtp69

I'd do a review


----------



## CeeGar

This is a very cool idea, Al. Can't wait to see how this unfolds! opcorn:


----------



## bdw1984

I like where all of this is going... I'm in for anything, from BHK to Guantanamera... I also like Tony's idea and I'd def. be in for that too. LOL @ Bob- petite thread jack... new term, I like


----------



## EricF

I'm game!


----------



## Swany

Shoot, I'll try anything once. It would be my first review, so I wont be dissapointed if you pick someone who has a little more experience. This is a great idea, bro.:thumb:


----------



## Tritones

I'm _so_ in! If not chosen for this one, I volunteer to gladly review anything you want to share!


----------



## Scott W.

I;d be extremely interested in this Al.


----------



## Strickland

Me, too!


----------



## asmartbull

For Round 1 ( Party Prez , Apr 09)
*ScottW*
and
*Szyzk*
The sticks will go out tomorrow

I have some great Ideas for the next one ( 2 weeks), but let's get this
first one in the history books.....


----------



## Tritones

Good choices - this should be a lot of fun!


----------



## Batista30

Tritones said:


> Good choices - this should be a lot of fun!


+1 I always learning something new whenever Scott herfs with us and speaks of cuban cigars so it will be fun to see it in writing. As for Andrew, I've enjoyed his reviews so far as well. Nice picks.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice picks Bullman!


----------



## szyzk

asmartbull said:


> For Round 1 ( Party Prez , Apr 09)
> *ScottW*
> and
> *Szyzk*
> The sticks will go out tomorrow
> 
> I have some great Ideas for the next one ( 2 weeks), but let's get this
> first one in the history books.....


Al, thank you so much for the opportunity! My reference points in the Partagas line are the Short & 8-9-8 - although I also have a Lusi to smoke - and I've been very interested in seeing how the Pres compares.

I'll do you proud!


----------



## szyzk

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nice picks Bullman!


You're not going to hunt me down when I start smoking this, are you Tony? I know how you get when the Party Scent is in the air...

:roll:


----------



## astripp

Nice, and it is a fabulous cigar!


----------



## Big Rick

Looking forward to their perspective. I learn so much from all the reviews.


----------



## harley33

Bull- This is a great idea. I love to the read the reviews. I can be a "bomber" if need be. I still have the pallet of a goat, but I wouldn't be against sending something that I have out and reading other people's response. That would help me in the long run!


----------



## BMack

That's awesome Bull, you got right to it. I look forward to reading the reviews!


----------



## asmartbull

harley33 said:


> Bull- This is a great idea. I love to the read the reviews. I can be a "bomber" if need be. I still have the pallet of a goat, but I wouldn't be against sending something that I have out and reading other people's response. That would help me in the long run!


Jeff, that would be great, but I am hoping you may be available to review the next one......


----------



## bigslowrock

sounds like fun. I would be up for reviewing and I'll defiantly be watching for the reviews.


----------



## asmartbull

Cigars are on the way to Scottw and Szyzk

Look forward to the reviews and discussion.

Perhaps later next week, I can get round 2 in the chamber...


----------



## Cigary

Looking forward to this one as well...2 good brothers reviewing cigars I'm interested in. WTG Bull for providing yet another great experience for everyone to share in.


----------



## BlackandGold508

Cigary said:


> Looking forward to this one as well...2 good brothers reviewing cigars I'm interested in. WTG Bull for providing yet another great experience for everyone to share in.


Agreed !!


----------



## Richterscale

I've been reading reviews here for some time and I think a lot of folks are amazing at it. I've been meaning to start documenting my experiences with my own cigars and I'm definitely interested. Either way I think it's a cool idea and I'm anxious to see the results of the reviewers!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Cigars are on the way to Scottw and Szyzk
> 
> Look forward to the reviews and discussion.
> 
> Perhaps later next week, I can get round 2 in the chamber...


Can't wait to read the reviews!


----------



## Scott W.

Batista30 said:


> +1 I always learning something new whenever Scott herfs with us and speaks of cuban cigars so it will be fun to see it in writing. As for Andrew, I've enjoyed his reviews so far as well. Nice picks.


Thank you Veeral, it's always nice smoking a cigar with you. Al, the stick came today and it's a beaut. I'm going to pray that the rain stays up in the clouds this week so I can review this after work ASAP.

Never had a Party Prez before, looking forward to it.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Here's hoping the weather cooperates Scott. Looking forward to the review. :ss


----------



## swingerofbirches

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Can't wait to read the reviews!


x2 ... this should be fun!


----------



## szyzk

Oh baby! Al, this cigar looks and smells exactly like I wanted it to. It's going to be torched tomorrow night!

Thanks, Al!


----------



## asmartbull

OK, Let's get the second round out......
This one will be a blind test, of a less "pedestrian" cigar....
I will pick a couple later tonight.....


----------



## asmartbull

asmartbull said:


> OK, Let's get the second round out......
> This one will be a blind test, of a less "pedestrian" cigar....
> I will pick a couple later tonight.....


Who would like give it a shot ????


----------



## primetime76

asmartbull said:


> Who would like give it a shot ????


If you are willing so am I...never done a review, but it would be a good time (I hope...LOL)


----------



## Tritones

I'm up for it.


----------



## StogieNinja

I'm definitely up for it. However, I have no where near as developed a pallate as some of these gents, so you might want to choose another.


----------



## hoosiers2006

I'm up for it. Great idea btw.


----------



## emk

I want to review a cigar.


----------



## primetime76

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I'm definitely up for it. However, I have no where near as developed a set of testes as these gents, so you might want to choose another.


:crazy:


----------



## swingerofbirches

asmartbull said:


> OK, Let's get the second round out......
> This one will be a blind test, of a less "pedestrian" cigar....
> I will pick a couple later tonight.....


I'd bump you for doing this but apparently I've given you too much love recently. LOL


----------



## Habano

swingerofbirches said:


> I'd bump you for doing this but apparently I've given you too much love recently. LOL


I got ya Charlie. I gave Al the bump he always deserves!


----------



## asmartbull

*Round 2*

Lets to 2 pair of unbanded Cigars, both off the main stream.

Cigar A
Kipp ( Primetime 76) and Mike ( Tritones)

Cigar B
Charlie ( Swingerofbirches) and Ray ( Rock 31)

I will get the cigars out by Thursday.....

My thoughts for round 3 are to involve some* FOGS,,*,,


----------



## Scott W.

Johnny Rock said:


> Here's hoping the weather cooperates Scott. Looking forward to the review. :ss


Raining right now, rain delay for the Party Prez and tomorrow I will be out of town, no Party Prez.


----------



## Tritones

asmartbull said:


> *Round 2*
> 
> Lets to 2 pair of unbanded Cigars, both off the main stream.
> 
> Cigar A
> Kipp ( Primetime 76) and Mike ( Tritones)
> 
> Cigar B
> Charlie ( Swingerofbirches) and Ray ( Rock 31)
> 
> I will get the cigars out by Thursday.....


Yay!!!




asmartbull said:


> My thoughts for round 3 are to involve some* FOGS,,*,





asmartbull said:


> ,


Double YAY!!!


----------



## primetime76

Oh boy...now the pressure is really on! First ever review and it will be an unbanded CC? What did I get myself into? LOL Wish me luck ( I have smoked approximately 2 CC's in my life, and by "approximately" I mean "exactly")



asmartbull said:


> *Round 2*
> 
> Lets to 2 pair of unbanded Cigars, both off the main stream.
> 
> Cigar A
> Kipp ( Primetime 76) and Mike ( Tritones)
> 
> Cigar B
> Charlie ( Swingerofbirches) and Ray ( Rock 31)
> 
> I will get the cigars out by Thursday.....
> 
> My thoughts for round 3 are to involve some* FOGS,,*,,


----------



## HydroRaven

asmartbull said:


> *Round 2*
> 
> Lets to 2 pair of unbanded Cigars, both off the main stream.
> 
> Cigar A
> Kipp ( Primetime 76) and Mike ( Tritones)
> 
> Cigar B
> Charlie ( Swingerofbirches) and Ray ( Rock 31)
> 
> I will get the cigars out by Thursday.....
> 
> My thoughts for round 3 are to involve some* FOGS,,*,,


This is actually exciting! Good idea Al! :bounce:


----------



## asmartbull

Dave
I will make sure you can participate.......


----------



## HydroRaven

As much as I would want to, I think I'll pass. Anything I write I feel would fall short of my own expectations for the grandness of your gesture. But I do appreciate the thought Al, I really do.


And I always prefer reading the reviews than writing them


----------



## BMack

FOGS?


----------



## Habano

BMack said:


> FOGS?


F'in Old Guy - Usually means the veteran members of cigars.


----------



## Habano

asmartbull said:


> *Round 2*
> 
> Lets to 2 pair of unbanded Cigars, both off the main stream.
> 
> Cigar A
> Kipp ( Primetime 76) and Mike ( Tritones)
> 
> Cigar B
> Charlie ( Swingerofbirches) and Ray ( Rock 31)
> 
> I will get the cigars out by Thursday.....
> 
> My thoughts for round 3 are to involve some* FOGS,,*,,


Whooo Hoo!! Look forward to the reviews. Excellent candidates in the list!


----------



## szyzk

I'm a day late posting my Party Short review. It will be up tonight after it's written. My editors need to fact check, clear any trademark/legal problems, and change any names to protect the innocent. 

In the meantime it's a clear, cool night and the Pres is lit! The review for it will be posted tomorrow!

Thanks again, Al!


----------



## swingerofbirches

"Cigar B" ... i like the sound of that! 
I'll try to do it justice. Thx again, Al!


----------



## szyzk

*A big thank you to Al, such a great BOTL. Thanks for sharing the Pres with me, brother!*

And now... http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-reviews/292815-partagas-presidentes.html#post3274468

Edit: I've already given Al RG so if someone else can bump him for me...


----------



## Johnny Rock

This is getting interesting now. Still looking forward to some reviews.. sorry, $hiTT...and my GD computer not crashing in the middle of a post.... F'n SOB [email protected]#$%***?!!!


----------



## Short and Sweet

Andrew, hands down awesome review! 

Al, amazing gesture my friend, the community and people in the habanos section sure do appreciate it! 

Can't wait to read some of the others!

Charlie, I am sure you will do it more than justice my friend!

I would hit Al but apparently I have too much already!


----------



## asmartbull

Gents
As you can see the Andrew did an awesome job.
One reason I am doing this is to open this up to "discussion" of the cigar.
With all the noobs here, I hope these reviews will with future purchases.
I finding someone that shares your palate can save you a lot of $$$..


----------



## Mante

asmartbull said:


> Gents
> As you can see the Andrew did an awesome job.
> One reason I am doing this is to open this up to "discussion" of the cigar.
> With all the noobs here, I hope these reviews will with future purchases.
> *I find someone that shares your palate can save you a lot of $$$..*


Absolutely Al and this is one of the reasons I think you are doing a great thing here. :madgrin:


----------



## primetime76

szyzk said:


> *A big thank you to Al, such a great BOTL. Thanks for sharing the Pres with me, brother!*
> 
> And now... http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-reviews/292815-partagas-presidentes.html#post3274468
> 
> Edit: I've already given Al RG so if someone else can bump him for me...


Oh great....thanks for setting the bar so high Andrew! LOL GREAT review...I hope that I can hold a candle to it with mine!


----------



## Short and Sweet

asmartbull said:


> Gents
> I finding someone that shares your palate can save you a lot of $$$..


As Tash said, this can be very important. I was lucky enough to find out that my two closest BOTL's share similiar profiles to mine!


----------



## asmartbull

*Round 2* *Let's hold off a week on doing blind reviews* and try looking at a few LGC's......and throw in a controversial one...

Kipp (Primetime 76)... .......LGC Tainos 07
Charlie (Swingerofbirches)..LGC MD #2, 9/08
Ray (Rock 31)...................LGC MD # 4, 7/02
Mike (Tritones)........... COH Secretos, 9/09

Thees will go out this AM......


----------



## szyzk

I absolutely hope that this opens up discussion... And I agree 100% that finding someone with a similar palate has really helped me nail down purchases that I otherwise wouldn't have made!


----------



## astripp

The trouble with reviewing these cigars is I want to buy more! I think Cohibas are largely overpriced, but tasty, and have liked every other hand made marca I've tried, just some more than others. RA and Partagas are my favorites, but I also like the flavors or PL, VR, SLR, ERDM, Boli, SP, SCDH, and Trini. The only ones I've disliked were the machine made crap of Guantanamera and Belinda. Each review adds to boxes I need to buy. The worst are reviews of cigars I want but don't want to pay the money for to get since they are no longer made like the RA 8-9-8.


----------



## swingerofbirches

asmartbull said:


> *Round 2* *Let's hold off a week on doing blind reviews* and try looking at a few LGC's......and throw in a controversial one...
> 
> Kipp (Primetime 76)... .......LGC Tainos 07
> Charlie (Swingerofbirches)..LGC MD #2, 9/08
> Ray (Rock 31)...................LGC MD # 4, 7/02
> Mike (Tritones)........... COH Secretos, 9/09
> 
> Thees will go out this AM......


^^^ Looking forward to it!!! 
I've never had a LGC MD2, much less from 2008 ... can't wait to burn it down!


----------



## hoosiers2006

asmartbull said:


> *Round 2* *Let's hold off a week on doing blind reviews* and try looking at a few LGC's......and throw in a controversial one...
> 
> Kipp (Primetime 76)... .......LGC Tainos 07
> Charlie (Swingerofbirches)..LGC MD #2, 9/08
> Ray (Rock 31)...................LGC MD # 4, 7/02
> Mike (Tritones)........... COH Secretos, 9/09
> 
> Thees will go out this AM......


Very nice selection man. Ive read mixed reviews of the secretos, seem to love em or hate em.


----------



## asmartbull

hoosiers2006 said:


> Very nice selection man. Ive read mixed reviews of the secretos, seem to love em or hate em.


That is exactly why I want Mike to to review it. Most guys new to CC's
haven't been involved with the whole CC maddy issue, so I figured this would be a nice time to revisit the discussion...*Let's hold off discussion of this one until Mike has had time to review it...*


----------



## Tritones

Oh, hell - throw me the controversial cigar, right???

I was fine just thinking I got to review a CC ... now I have all this pressure ... I can't stand it ... Captain, she's breakin' up ... 

OK, got that out of my system. I'm ready - bring on the Cohiba!

I won't Google any of the previous discussions ...


----------



## asmartbull

Tritones said:


> Oh, hell - throw me the controversial cigar, right???
> 
> I was fine just thinking I got to review a CC ... now I have all this pressure ... I can't stand it ... Captain, she's breakin' up ...
> 
> OK, got that out of my system. I'm ready - bring on the Cohiba!
> 
> I won't Google any of the previous discussions ...


Mike
Thanks for putting on your big boy pants.....:wave:


----------



## Tritones

asmartbull said:


> Mike
> Thanks for putting on your big boy pants.....:wave:


And now I'm pulling down my big boy pants, just like the guy in your avatar did when he "faced" the English army. ound:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

I just found this thread for the first time. I would love to do a review. Sign me up.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Tritones said:


> And now I'm pulling down my big boy pants, just like the guy in your avatar did when he "faced" the English army. ound:


ROTFLMAO :rotfl:


----------



## bigslowrock

Tritones said:


> Oh, hell - throw me the controversial cigar, right???
> 
> I was fine just thinking I got to review a CC ... now I have all this pressure ... I can't stand it ... Captain, she's breakin' up ...
> 
> OK, got that out of my system. I'm ready - bring on the Cohiba!
> 
> I won't Google any of the previous discussions ...


ok here is my advice about smoking the CC maddy.

first you light it, then you smoke it. :banana:

and :lalala: any Tony posts on the subject


----------



## hoosiers2006

ound:ound:ound:


Tritones said:


> And now I'm pulling down my big boy pants, just like the guy in your avatar did when he "faced" the English army. ound:


----------



## Tritones

bigslowrock said:


> first you light it, then you smoke it. :banana:


That explains why I have so much trouble getting the burn right - I've been smoking them first, _then_ lighting them.


----------



## bigslowrock

Tritones said:


> That explains why I have so much trouble getting the burn right - I've been smoking them first, _then_ lighting them.


I think thats why there is some much to do about the maddy's. Improper smoking techniques.

I'm just here to help the community. :rotfl:


----------



## Arnie

This is a great idea and very generous on your part, Al.

If you need a reviewer, I will gladly help you out. 

I wish I could offer some cigars, but I don't have any Cubans that are unusual. 

Great review, Andrew!


----------



## asmartbull

Arnie said:


> This is a great idea and very generous on your part, Al.
> 
> If you need a reviewer, I will gladly help you out.
> 
> I wish I could offer some cigars, but I don't have any Cubans that are unusual.
> 
> Great review, Andrew!


 Arnie
I was hoping you would chime in.
I have a cpl ideas for the next few weeks that would be fun for some FOGS....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Arnie
> I was hoping you would chime in.
> I have a cpl ideas for the next few weeks that would be fun for some FOGS....


Wow Bull this thread has done wonders for your R/G!
Don't look now i just slapped you again!
Come on fella's join in lets smack the crap outta Al!:rotfl:


----------



## hoosiers2006

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Wow Bull this thread has done wonders for your R/G!
> Don't look now i just slapped you again!
> Come on fella's join in lets smack the crap outta Al!:rotfl:


I can't, apparently I've given him too much!:boohoo:Still a great idea.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

hoosiers2006 said:


> I can't, apparently I've given him too much!:boohoo:Still a great idea.


Its the thought that counts i just got you on the Pete Rose thread!!!!!!!!!
:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Tritones

I'm waiting to see if he's sending me the only dog rocket ever made by Cohiba ...

j/k! I slapped him.


----------



## asmartbull

Tritones said:


> I'm waiting to see if he's sending me the only dog rocket ever made by Cohiba ...
> 
> j/k! I slapped him.


I knew I should not have said anything.........

That said, if you don't enjoy it,,,,I got something I know you will.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tritones said:


> I'm waiting to see if he's sending me the only dog rocket ever made by Cohiba ...
> 
> j/k! I slapped him.


Still can't get you but i am a patient man!:wave:
I will reserve my comment on the cigar in question.:kev:


----------



## swingerofbirches

Tritones said:


> I'm waiting to see if he's sending me the only dog rocket ever made by Cohiba ...
> 
> j/k! I slapped him.


Good thing Bob is on vacation ... I remember what happend last time someone said "dog rocket" in reference to a Cuban. LOL


----------



## Arnie

asmartbull said:


> Arnie
> I was hoping you would chime in.
> I have a cpl ideas for the next few weeks that would be fun for some FOGS....


Well, if it's an old guy that you're looking for, I'm it. You have heard the saying, "he's dumber than dirt"? 
Well, I can remember when they invented dirt! 
And a great invention it was!!


----------



## Tritones

swingerofbirches said:


> Good thing Bob is on vacation ... I remember what happend last time someone said "dog rocket" in reference to a Cuban. LOL


Canine ballistic device ...


----------



## swingerofbirches

Tritones said:


> Canine ballistic device ...


Like when the Eastern Threatre Russians would train dogs to find food under tanks and then strap explosives on their backs and turn them loose before an engagement with German mech in WWII?

In case anyone was wondering where "afield" is, I've found it ... and it was indeed far. *shrugs*


----------



## sengjc

Tritones said:


> That explains why I have so much trouble getting the burn right - I've been smoking them first, _then_ lighting them.


No, really? I've been smoking while lighting at the same time. Geez, this cigar smoking is hard to figure out, eh?


----------



## Scott W.

Bull, do you want the reviews posted in this thread for easy access or in another with a link posted in this thread? I'm loving this Party Prez right now!!


----------



## asmartbull

scottw said:


> Bull, do you want the reviews posted in this thread for easy access or in another with a link posted in this thread? I'm loving this Party Prez right now!!


Scott
Lets put the review in the proper place and just put a link to it here....so folks will be able to follow....


----------



## Scott W.

Will do, I hope everyone enjoys it


----------



## Arnie

scottw said:


> Will do, I hope everyone enjoys it


Don't worry, we'll love the review.

What a great thread.

The only potential problem I see with this thread is the damage to my bank account when I just HAVE to get these smokes.


----------



## Scott W.

Here you go: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-reviews/292943-09-partagas-presidente-thanks-bull.html


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just read it great job Scott!:first:


----------



## Rock31

Just got my cigar with some awesome stamps on it 

Guess I have my Fathers Day Smoke!

Thanks Al!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Don't forget lots of picks!
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## swingerofbirches

The LGC MdO2 showed up today ... depending on how this week goes (moving to Tampa on Saturday ... so lots of packing) it may have to wait until next weekend or early the week after to get reviewed but I'll try to get it in as soon as possible. 

Thx again Al!


----------



## BMack

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Don't forget lots of pics!
> :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


I vote for a minimum of five pics!!!!! hoto:


----------



## Rock31

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-reviews/293141-02-lgc-md-4-review.html#post3280222


----------



## Arnie

I'm loving these reviews.
Good one, Ray.


----------



## Tritones

One COH Secretos, 9/09 materialized in my mailbox today. Ignition slated for Monday, review to follow.

I'll say this much right now - it smells promising. Like rich tobacco and a little earthiness.


----------



## swingerofbirches

Here's my LGC MdO2 review ... finally ... thanks again, Al! Hopefully you guys like the review and pics.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ana-medaille-dor-no-2-2008-a.html#post3293721


----------



## HydroRaven

Glad to see we're back on track with this!


----------



## primetime76

I haven't forgotten either...hope to get to it this week. Am smoking my mf le bijou in honor of jims dad now, seemed more urgent. But I will get to Al's cigar very soon!


----------



## Arnie

Great review.

I was wondering what the status of this thread was. Good to see it's still on track.


----------



## asmartbull

Arnie
Interested in reviewing a late 90's 898 UV ?


----------



## HydroRaven

asmartbull said:


> Arnie
> Interested in reviewing a late 90's 898 UV ?


This sounds promising!!!


----------



## astripp

Nice reviews!


----------



## neocacher

i would be very interested in reviewing it!


----------



## Arnie

asmartbull said:


> Arnie
> Interested in reviewing a late 90's 898 UV ?


I would love to. Thanks!


----------



## bigslowrock

Tritones said:


> One COH Secretos, 9/09 materialized in my mailbox today. Ignition slated for Monday, review to follow.
> 
> I'll say this much right now - it smells promising. Like rich tobacco and a little earthiness.


Didn't I tell you that you are supposed to cut it, light it , and smoke it?


----------



## WyldKnyght

Just saw this post, and everyone know I love doing reviews...

If this is still going sign me up... Dog Rockets and all...LOL :banana:


----------



## swingerofbirches

Arnie said:


> I would love to. Thanks!


Good stuff ... looking forward to this review!


----------



## Tritones

bigslowrock said:


> Didn't I tell you that you are supposed to cut it, light it , and smoke it?


You did, and I have been derelict in that duty. Crazy busy at work - just haven't gotten to it. Smoked the fathers' memory stick yesterday. Looking for this one today or Tuesday.

Thanks for the technical reminder!

Although yesterday the thermometer on my back porch hit a high of 112 - I'm not sure I actually have to light them any more - they'll probably just ignite upon exposure to the air.


----------



## Rock31

Nice reviews


----------



## Tritones

Great review, Charlie!

Come on, guys - get those reviews posted! Don't just sit around and ... oh ... never mind. :biggrin:


----------



## swingerofbirches

Let's see those reviews!!! 
I know, i'm one to talk ... LOL


----------



## Tritones

Review posted!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...iba-maduro-5-secretos-review.html#post3296169

Thanks for the chance to try this smoke and to share my experience of it!


----------



## asmartbull

Mike, thanks for taking the time
Sorry about the plug


----------



## Mante

It really is a pity you got a plugged one Mike but you did the review justice anyway. The flavors you picked are partly what I get from them but canoeing & plugs definitely do not lean towards the best in a smoke. 8)


----------



## Tritones

asmartbull said:


> Mike, thanks for taking the time
> Sorry about the plug


I'm not complaining - just reporting the facts. I enjoyed the cigar very much for a number of reasons, not the least of which was the generosity and trust that placed it in my hands in the first place.


----------



## neocacher

Very nice review mike!


----------



## swingerofbirches

Good stuff, Mike!


----------



## Habano

swingerofbirches said:


> Here's my LGC MdO2 review ... finally ... thanks again, Al! Hopefully you guys like the review and pics.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ana-medaille-dor-no-2-2008-a.html#post3293721


Very nice and great read Charlie!! A worthy canidate to do a review for sure!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

so whens the next round of reviewers going out. Reading all of these makes me want a chance to review one. 

Really though. all the reviews that have been a product of this thread have been really good.


----------



## Mr_mich

I'd love to jump on the review wagon, I really enjoy reading these. I've reviewed one cigar from my personal collection, and plan on doing more here in the next few weeks. If you need reviewers I'll happily volunteer my services.


----------



## Oldmso54

Mr_mich said:


> I'd love to jump on the review wagon, I really enjoy reading these. I've reviewed one cigar from my personal collection, and plan on doing more here in the next few weeks. *If you need reviewers I'll happily volunteer my services.*


+1 to that! I'll volunteer!


----------



## asmartbull

Next round will be posted this weekend.....
Stay tuned


----------



## Arnie

I got home last night and there was a box waiting for me in the mail. Spectacular!! I sat and stared at it for quite a while.

Let me tell you, Al is one generous brother!

Thanks Al!!! 

I will post the review sometime next week after the cigar has rested a little and when I have a couple hours to do it justice.

Thanks again!!!!!!


----------



## hoosiers2006

asmartbull said:


> Next round will be posted this weekend.....
> Stay tuned


Can't wait. :first::first::first:


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

asmartbull said:


> Next round will be posted this weekend.....
> Stay tuned


Can't Wait. This may be one of my favorite threads right now.


----------



## asmartbull

OK
Lets have Matt and Michael review the same cigar (unbanded)
They will go out Monday.....


----------



## hoosiers2006

asmartbull said:


> OK
> Lets have Matt and Michael review the same cigar (unbanded)
> They will go out Monday.....


Thank you sir.


----------



## Desertlifter

I would absolutely do this - I would even buy the stick at my B&M if it is available - and I did get that the sticks would be shipped out by our BOTL (really cool that, BTW).

Great idea.


----------



## Desertlifter

Desertlifter said:


> I would absolutely do this - I would even buy the stick at my B&M if it is available - and I did get that the sticks would be shipped out by our BOTL (really cool that, BTW).
> 
> Great idea.


Okay - I'm an idiot. Totally missed which forum this was located in.

B&M availability indeed. Doh!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Listen i was just wondering you got any Grape flavored phillies blunts i could review? You see i just can;t bring myself to buying one LOL!
Just busting your onions BullMan!
All joking aside this is a wonderful thing you are doing!
I look forward to all the opinions and reviews!
How about it guys give up some R/G for the man BULLMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tritones

Desertlifter said:


> Okay - I'm an idiot. Totally missed which forum this was located in.
> 
> B&M availability indeed. Doh!


I thought you were volunteering for a north-of-the-"eh"-border field trip!


----------



## Arnie

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Listen i was just wondering you got any Grape flavored phillies blunts i could review? You see i just can;t bring myself to buying one LOL!
> Just busting your onions BullMan!
> All joking aside this is a wonderful thing you are doing!
> I look forward to all the opinions and reviews!
> How about it guys give up some R/G for the man BULLMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Jeeez, Tony, if you had asked a couple weeks ago I would have had some Grape Blunts for ya!! But I switched to Anisette because the Grape just wasn't ...... refined enough. And I hafta tell ya, my new breakfast routine is freakin' refined now...... A cup of Nescafe, a Twinkie and an Anisette Blunt.


----------



## APBTMarcel

Missed my turn this weekend I guess. I'm available for the next one if you decide to keep going on with this fun/awesome thread.


----------



## Son Of Thor

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Listen i was just wondering you got any Grape flavored phillies blunts i could review? You see i just can;t bring myself to buying one LOL!
> Just busting your onions BullMan!
> All joking aside this is a wonderful thing you are doing!
> I look forward to all the opinions and reviews!
> How about it guys give up some R/G for the man BULLMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


This is a great thread, and I just tried to bump him Tony. I have to spread it around first though I guess... :???:


----------



## asmartbull

Shots fired to Mike and Matt


----------



## bigslowrock

asmartbull said:


> Shots fired to Mike and Matt


can't wait to see whats next.


----------



## Habano

Al this has been a great thread and a really great way to get everyone involved on the Habano's side of the forum. The reviews have been a pleasure to read and I am sure this has turned out better than you had expected. A brillant idea I must say and a job well done.


----------



## Arnie

Here is my review of the Partagas 898 that Al sent me:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...agas-898-unvarnished-gift-al.html#post3304450

Thanks so much, Al!


----------



## bcannon87

asmartbull, i know i am a newb but if you would have me i would like to review a cigar for you.


----------



## sckfck

<<<also willing to review :nod:


----------



## Mr_mich

asmartbull said:


> OK
> Lets have Matt and Michael review the same cigar (unbanded)
> They will go out Monday.....


This is a great idea, Can't wait to see what they each think, Then you will have to tell us the cigar they reviewed.


----------



## 3smokesaround

Just stumbled onto this thread earlier tonight and have gotten about halfway through. Nice idea and some great reviews for sure :tu


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

asmartbull said:


> OK
> Lets have Matt and Michael review the same cigar (unbanded)
> They will go out Monday.....


I haven't looked at this thread in a few days. But Michael, Me, Michael?

Please be me, Michael.

Or is it Tritones


----------



## tobacmon

Great thread Bull Man..Look forward to reading the next one. Bump coming at you!


----------



## asmartbull

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> I haven't looked at this thread in a few days. But Michael, Me, Michael?
> 
> Please be me, Michael.
> 
> Or is it Tritones


I should have been more specific....your up


----------



## Habano

tobacmon said:


> Great thread Bull Man..Look forward to reading the next one. Bump coming at you!


Totally agree Paul. I tried bump Al as well, but said I needed to spread some love, go figure.

This has been a very good thread, learning experience wise. Got to admit Al did a great job of coming up with this idea.


----------



## primetime76

Mine will be done this weekend...can't wait!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

asmartbull said:


> I should have been more specific....your up


This has been a good week.

Checked off a few puff first.

Won my first contest.

Getting to smoke my first cc.

In my eyes I only have a few puff first left.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

Just wanted to let you know bull that the sticks arrived yesterday. I put them in a cigar caddy with a boveda 65 and then left town. 

This will be the first stick I smoke once I get back home. 

I plan to have a final draft of the review posted by the 23 rd.


----------



## swingerofbirches

Nice review, Arnie! 
Hopefully we'll see a few more posted this weekend!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

Finally got it up

What did I smoke?

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-my-friday-night-thanks-bull.html#post3323968


----------



## Zogg

I like doing reviews


----------



## HydroRaven

Great review, well done Michael!


----------



## castaweb

These reviews are fun to read. What a good idea bull.

I am game to review something. I am not real experienced with CC's but I would give it a shot.


----------



## Arnie

Great review.


----------



## Tritones

And a great review it is, too.


----------



## quo155

Hey Bull...love the concept...I enjoy reading reviews...as well as I write many reviews for Craig Vanderslice (Cigar Craig), so please add me to the list. I would love to do a "blind review"...:twitch:


----------



## StogieNinja

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> Finally got it up


Hehe.

hehehe.

hehehehehehe.


----------



## quo155

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Hehe.
> 
> hehehe.
> 
> hehehehehehe.


ound: ound: ound: ound:


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

I wouldn't mind trying my hand at a review, because it seems like fun... and I'm always game for a cigar.


----------



## swingerofbirches

Another good review! I'm looking forward to reading more reviews ...


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Hehe.
> 
> hehehe.
> 
> hehehehehehe.


:roll::roll::roll:


----------



## tobacmon

Nice review Michael--sounded like an awesome some---Hit Me!


----------



## loki993

An excuse to smoke a CC and review it, sign me up. lol


----------



## Rays98GoVols

Great idea! I would like to try, but I do not think I am ready for a review. My palette seems to be either I like it or I don't. I never can pick up 'earth, leather, etc.'. The only spice I ever tasted was a cut, prelight draw from a AF Chateau Fuete Cuban Belicoso. The reviews have been great! You definitely deserve a RG bump!


----------



## asmartbull

I think there is just 1 or 2 outstanding....
Perhaps next week another round....


----------



## tobacmon

Look forward to next contestants----


----------



## BMack

I can't wait to see what/who's next! This is a great thread and a great opportunity for some lucky members, I hope everyone has bumped Bull's RG!


----------



## Mr_mich

Definetly a great thread, can't wait to see the next round. If i get lucky i might get to review some of the great cigars bull sends out.


----------



## Rock31

glad to see this still going, you are the best Bull for letting us review your cigars


----------



## asmartbull

Next 2 will be unbanded........Will pick names later this week....


----------



## tobacmon

Unbanded's good!


----------



## Mr_mich

asmartbull said:


> Next 2 will be unbanded........Will pick names later this week....


What, you mean I can't plagiarize the review from the internets to make me sound and look like an experienced Cigar connoisseur.

Thats not fair!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Next 2 will be unbanded........Will pick names later this week....


But how can we be sure they are Cubans!
ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## APBTMarcel

Can't wait!


----------



## asmartbull

I am going to put this on hold until the
the cigars that are still out there get reviewed.


----------



## HydroRaven

Good idea Al. I think if you give out a cigar on the condition it be reviewed, it's only fair we wait until it is reviewed before we move on.


----------



## Mante

Indeed Al, unless others do as was agreed then you should not sacrifice any more. Please leave me out of this as well mate. It would have been an honor but I am pulling back from all the forums. Life is more important.


----------



## swingerofbirches

Come on guys ... if Al was nice enough to send you a stick to review then review it. 

Thanks again, Al ... this has been a fun thread!


----------



## Habano

swingerofbirches said:


> Come on guys ... if Al was nice enough to send you a stick to review then review it.
> 
> Thanks again, Al ... this has been a fun thread!


+1. I was going to say something along the lines of what Charlie said earlier, but I wasn't as nice with my words so I deleted my post.

It's one thing if your busy and you've kept Al updated throughout the process, but to flat out be sent a free cigar, especially a Habano and not complete the review, is just extremely disappointing. If your not able to do the review, at least let Al know and ship the cigar(s) back, but I'd be willing to bet Al would just say keep them because that's the kind of guy Al is.

I hope Al decides to resume this thread and ask fellow members to post reviews with cigars from his personal collection, but I wouldn't be surprised if he does not. All it takes is for one person to ruin the party.


----------



## Tritones

swingerofbirches said:


> Come on guys ... if Al was nice enough to send you a stick to review then review it.
> 
> Thanks again, Al ... this has been a fun thread!


+1 from me as well. It was great smoking and reviewing my part in this, and it's been great reading other reviews as well.


----------



## bigslowrock

swingerofbirches said:


> Come on guys ... if Al was nice enough to send you a stick to review then review it.
> 
> Thanks again, Al ... this has been a fun thread!


agreed on both accounts.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sorry to see this grind to a halt! It was a great gesture by BullMan and a great opportunity for those. Who are not accustom to Cubans cigars to post their thoughts! I like David was going to post something but changed my mind. As it would been out of my character. And really not what Puff is about! I had when i first joined here started a thread. Guess the cigar win the cigar the same thing happened more or less. When the Mods pulled it {i was relived} because i had given away Cuban cigars.Which is against the rules i did not have the time in to access the Habano's forum. Yes that's right i broke the rules, i apologized as i didn't really think about it. As Cubans were all i smoked .The Mods were so nice about it they gave me the opportunity to run the contest in the Habano's forum when i had access. I never perused it because i was having the same problems as BullMan is now.:tsk:


----------



## Arnie

This is sad.

What a great thread, it's a shame it has to end this way.

Great idea Al! While it lasted this thread was fantastic.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

Bull. I wanted to thank you. I was one of the luckey people who you chose to review a cigar. It was my first Cuban and I had an incredible time writing the review. 

It, for lack of better, sucks; that you have been so giving in the nature of puff. All the while haveing volunteers not volunteer.


----------



## Dizzy

How can people receive a CC on an agreement and not follow up on their end of the bargain? I hope these guys follow through for you Bull. I would have been honored to have been hit with one of these. Hopefully our other BOTL's pull their cranium from their rectum and fix this.


----------



## BMack

Would it be out of line to ask from the member's usernames? Maybe they forgot, as much as I've been following this thread I've forgot about it a few times over the course of time.


----------



## WyldKnyght

swingerofbirches said:


> Come on guys ... if Al was nice enough to send you a stick to review then review it.
> 
> Thanks again, Al ... this has been a fun thread!


I sec.., thir.. aww hell I agree with you and everyone else who agreed with you...

Come on guys man up and do your thing. Remember this is your reputation.

Bull, I would give them a negative on the trade. As in essence this was a trade, mind not a cigar for a cigar trade, but a cigar for a review and they are not holding up their end of the deal.


----------



## Mr_mich

Guys i wouldn't rush to negative judgement, there could be reasons that are completely acceptable as to why it's taking this long. Let Bull PM them and handle it privately. No reason to start a witch hunt. 

This has been a great thread, hopefully it keeps going, if not it was fun while it lasted. Thanks again Bullman for your generosity.


----------



## asmartbull

Gents
This isn't going negative.
We will resume later this week.............


----------



## Habano

asmartbull said:


> Gents
> This isn't going negative.
> We will resume later this week.............


Best news I've read all day! Glad to see this will be back on track. Well done Al and very generous idea you've got going as well. Keep up the great work boss.

Look forward to reading many many more reviews!!


----------



## Mr_mich

Awsome! Glad to hear it is still on!


----------



## tobacmon

asmartbull said:


> Gents
> *This isn't going negative.*
> We will resume later this week.............


*Good news Bull*---I hope that the selected will do what is expected--look forward to reading more reviews!


----------



## Short and Sweet

Al's a stand up guy, and a great BOTL. Thanks for keeping this going Al, fun reviews to read!

Someone bump this guy for me, evidently I've bumped on Al enough


----------



## tobacmon

Its been a few days since my last post and I was wondering if the chosen members have posted their reviews as of yet? If not this is "Totally" out of line and uncalled for. A member takes his time to send something you agree to review and this is what he gets in return--Not Cool "Not Cool" at all!

Sorry but this is not what Puff is all about..........I think this should be posted in open forum (members name) so it does not happen again..........my2c.

Has hoosiers2006 and Arnie posted their reviews?


----------



## asmartbull

Paul
Point well taken, but I don't want this to be a witch hunt.
I am in FB Camp, so I am 24/7 until Tuesday.
I will then shoose 2 more guys.
This is likely to be the last one till next Summer.

Al


----------



## tobacmon

asmartbull said:


> Paul
> Point well taken, but I don't want this to be a witch hunt.
> I am in FB Camp, so I am 24/7 until Tuesday.
> I will then shoose 2 more guys.
> This is likely to be the last one till next Summer.
> 
> Al


Not meaning to sound like I was doing a witch hunt and sorry for the coming off that way. Enjoy your camp--


----------



## Tritones

They have Facebook camps? Do you actually _go_ somewhere, or do you just sit in front of the computer 24/7 and do activities? :biggrin:


----------



## asmartbull

tobacmon said:


> Not meaning to sound like I was doing a witch hunt and sorry for the coming off that way. Enjoy your camp--


Paul, heck no....no worries. 
I have just a few PM's wanting me to discuss this. I am choosing to move on

FB=Football for you guys that spend to much time on you computer...
What is facebook ? :hug:


----------



## BMack

Tritones said:


> They have Facebook camps? Do you actually _go_ somewhere, or do you just sit in front of the computer 24/7 and do activities? :biggrin:


He said "FB camp" it might not be Facebook. It could be a "Free Ballin Camp" where I assume kilts and paddles would be involved...I'm not judging. :kicknuts:

:mrgreen:


----------



## APBTMarcel

Wee I tried to get in on this a bunch of pages back, hopefully I get lucky and get to try one. But this is the last one of the summer which makes me very sad. I may shed a tear. hehe.


----------



## tobacmon

FaceBook affords me the opportunity to really see how old I am---


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tritones said:


> They have Facebook camps? Do you actually _go_ somewhere, or do you just sit in front of the computer 24/7 and do activities? :biggrin:


That's all my kids do is sit in front of the computer all day!:fear::tape::dizzy:


----------



## tobacmon

How are things moving along with the reviews---can't seem to find any new ones--If someone has completed them would you post the link for me--thx..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

As far as i had read this is Dead!:gossip:
Due to lack of participation/ the summer is over as well!:tape: Sorta like no white after labor day:gossip:


----------



## asmartbull

For the most part, this has served it purpose.
We may see a couple more reviews pop up.

I am thinking of doing something for the 12 days of Christmas ? :tape:
( Not exclusive to Christians)


----------



## tobacmon

My signature should say it all---


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> For the most part, this has served it purpose.
> We may see a couple more reviews pop up.
> 
> I am thinking of doing something for the 12 days of Christmas ? :tape:
> ( Not exclusive to Christians)


BullMan are you being politically correct!:fish::lolat::tease:


----------



## Tritones

Let me just toss this out for grabs before this thread goes into hibernation:

I smoked a Siglo IV the other day. I don't know how old it was, but it was a gift from someone who I believe would only give away ready-to-smokes.

I noticed a family resemblance to the controversial stick I received as part of this experiment. First, I had some draw issues. It has been stored at 65%, and it burned fine, just was a pain to puff, even after torturing it with the dreaded draw tool.

But, possible construction challenges aside, I noticed some flavors that reminded me of the maduro. They were faint, and not the main flavor, whereas in the maduro they were up front - that kind of tart spice - like mild mustard or horseradish.

OK - I've said my piece. We can put this to bed. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I don't know all i can think of is! On the first day of Christmas my true love gave to me!:nod::nod::nod::nod::nod:


----------



## Arnie

Ahhh Tony!!!! Now I've got that song in my head with Cuban cigars!!! Aaahhhhh!! 

" Two Trini Reyes and a Partagas in a pear tree."

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

* On the first day of Christmas, 
My true love gave to me:
A partagas in a pear tree.

On the second day of Christmas, 
My true love gave to me:
Two trini reyes,
and a partagas in a pear tree.

On the third day of Christmas,
My true love gave to me:
Three boli pc's,
Two trini reyes,
and a partagas in a pear tree.

On the fourth day of Christmas,
My true love gave to me:
Four principles,
Three boli pc's,
Two trini reyes,
and a partagas in a pear tree.

On the fifth day of Christmas,
My true love gave to me:*
*Five Espy's
*
*Four principles,
Three boli pc's,
Two trini reyes,** and a partagas in a pear tree.

On the sixth day of Christmas,
My true love gave to me:
Six Tainos
*
*Five Espy's
*
*Four principles,
Three boli pc's,
Two trini reyes,* * and a partagas in a pear tree. *
* 
On the seventh day of Christmas, 
My true love gave to me:
Seven Famosos
*
*Six Tainos
* *Five Espy's
*
*Four principles,
Three boli pc's,
Two trini reyes,* * and a partagas in a pear tree. *
* 
On the eighth day of Christmas,
My true love gave to me:
Eight Coro's
*
*Seven Famosos
* *Six Tainos
* *Five Espy's
*
*Four principles,
Three boli pc's,
Two trini reyes,* * and a partagas in a pear tree. *
* 
On the ninth day of Christmas, 
My true love gave to me: 
Nine LGC's
*
Eight Coro's

*Seven Famosos
* *Six Tainos
* *Five Espy's
*
*Four principles,
Three boli pc's,
Two trini reyes,* * and a partagas in a pear tree. *

*

On the tenth day of Christmas,
My true love gave to me:
Ten SCDLH
*
*Nine LGC's
* Eight Coro's

*Seven Famosos
* *Six Tainos
* *Five Espy's
*
*Four principles,
Three boli pc's,
Two trini reyes,* * and a partagas in a pear tree. *

*

On the eleventh day of Christmas,
My true love gave to me:
Eleven PLPC'S
*
*Ten SCDLH
* *Nine LGC's
* Eight Coro's

*Seven Famosos
* *Six Tainos
* *Five Espy's
*
*Four principles,
Three boli pc's,
Two trini reyes,* * and a partagas in a pear tree. *

* 
On the twelfth day of Christmas,
My true love gave to me:
Twelve Partagas Cuelebras's
*
Eleven PLPC'S

*Ten SCDLH
* *Nine LGC's
* Eight Coro's

*Seven Famosos
* *Six Tainos
* *Five Espy's
*
*Four principles,
Three boli pc's,
Two trini reyes,* * and a partagas in a pear tree. *


----------



## Arnie

TonyBrooklyn said:


> * On the first day of Christmas,
> My true love gave to me:
> A partagas in a pear tree.
> 
> On the second day of Christmas,
> My true love gave to me:
> Two trini reyes,
> and a partagas in a pear tree.
> 
> On the third day of Christmas,
> My true love gave to me:
> Three boli pc's,
> Two trini reyes,
> and a partagas in a pear tree.
> 
> On the fourth day of Christmas,
> My true love gave to me:
> Four principles,
> Three boli pc's,
> Two trini reyes,
> and a partagas in a pear tree.
> 
> On the fifth day of Christmas,
> My true love gave to me:*
> *Five Espy's
> *
> *Four principles,
> Three boli pc's,
> Two trini reyes,** and a partagas in a pear tree.
> 
> On the sixth day of Christmas,
> My true love gave to me:
> Six Tainos
> *
> *Five Espy's
> *
> *Four principles,
> Three boli pc's,
> Two trini reyes,* * and a partagas in a pear tree. *
> *
> On the seventh day of Christmas,
> My true love gave to me:
> Seven Famosos
> *
> *Six Tainos
> * *Five Espy's
> *
> *Four principles,
> Three boli pc's,
> Two trini reyes,* * and a partagas in a pear tree. *
> *
> On the eighth day of Christmas,
> My true love gave to me:
> Eight Coro's
> *
> *Seven Famosos
> * *Six Tainos
> * *Five Espy's
> *
> *Four principles,
> Three boli pc's,
> Two trini reyes,* * and a partagas in a pear tree. *
> *
> On the ninth day of Christmas,
> My true love gave to me:
> Nine LGC's
> *
> Eight Coro's
> 
> *Seven Famosos
> * *Six Tainos
> * *Five Espy's
> *
> *Four principles,
> Three boli pc's,
> Two trini reyes,* * and a partagas in a pear tree. *
> 
> *
> 
> On the tenth day of Christmas,
> My true love gave to me:
> Ten SCDLH
> *
> *Nine LGC's
> * Eight Coro's
> 
> *Seven Famosos
> * *Six Tainos
> * *Five Espy's
> *
> *Four principles,
> Three boli pc's,
> Two trini reyes,* * and a partagas in a pear tree. *
> 
> *
> 
> On the eleventh day of Christmas,
> My true love gave to me:
> Eleven PLPC'S
> *
> *Ten SCDLH
> * *Nine LGC's
> * Eight Coro's
> 
> *Seven Famosos
> * *Six Tainos
> * *Five Espy's
> *
> *Four principles,
> Three boli pc's,
> Two trini reyes,* * and a partagas in a pear tree. *
> 
> *
> On the twelfth day of Christmas,
> My true love gave to me:
> Twelve Partagas Cuelebras's
> *
> Eleven PLPC'S
> 
> *Ten SCDLH
> * *Nine LGC's
> * Eight Coro's
> 
> *Seven Famosos
> * *Six Tainos
> * *Five Espy's
> *
> *Four principles,
> Three boli pc's,
> Two trini reyes,* * and a partagas in a pear tree. *


That's CLASSIC!!!!!! Nice work!!


----------



## HydroRaven

Wow Tony, a lot of thought went into that!!!



TonyBrooklyn said:


> * On the first day of Christmas,
> My true love gave to me:
> A partagas in a pear tree.
> 
> On the second day of Christmas,
> My true love gave to me:
> Two trini reyes,
> and a partagas in a pear tree.
> 
> On the third day of Christmas,
> My true love gave to me:
> Three boli pc's,
> Two trini reyes,
> and a partagas in a pear tree.
> 
> On the fourth day of Christmas,
> My true love gave to me:
> Four principles,
> Three boli pc's,
> Two trini reyes,
> and a partagas in a pear tree.
> 
> On the fifth day of Christmas,
> My true love gave to me:*
> *Five Espy's
> *
> *Four principles,
> Three boli pc's,
> Two trini reyes,** and a partagas in a pear tree.
> 
> On the sixth day of Christmas,
> My true love gave to me:
> Six Tainos
> *
> *Five Espy's
> *
> *Four principles,
> Three boli pc's,
> Two trini reyes,* * and a partagas in a pear tree. *
> *
> On the seventh day of Christmas,
> My true love gave to me:
> Seven Famosos
> *
> *Six Tainos
> * *Five Espy's
> *
> *Four principles,
> Three boli pc's,
> Two trini reyes,* * and a partagas in a pear tree. *
> *
> On the eighth day of Christmas,
> My true love gave to me:
> Eight Coro's
> *
> *Seven Famosos
> * *Six Tainos
> * *Five Espy's
> *
> *Four principles,
> Three boli pc's,
> Two trini reyes,* * and a partagas in a pear tree. *
> *
> On the ninth day of Christmas,
> My true love gave to me:
> Nine LGC's
> *
> Eight Coro's
> 
> *Seven Famosos
> * *Six Tainos
> * *Five Espy's
> *
> *Four principles,
> Three boli pc's,
> Two trini reyes,* * and a partagas in a pear tree. *
> 
> *
> 
> On the tenth day of Christmas,
> My true love gave to me:
> Ten SCDLH
> *
> *Nine LGC's
> * Eight Coro's
> 
> *Seven Famosos
> * *Six Tainos
> * *Five Espy's
> *
> *Four principles,
> Three boli pc's,
> Two trini reyes,* * and a partagas in a pear tree. *
> 
> *
> 
> On the eleventh day of Christmas,
> My true love gave to me:
> Eleven PLPC'S
> *
> *Ten SCDLH
> * *Nine LGC's
> * Eight Coro's
> 
> *Seven Famosos
> * *Six Tainos
> * *Five Espy's
> *
> *Four principles,
> Three boli pc's,
> Two trini reyes,* * and a partagas in a pear tree. *
> 
> *
> On the twelfth day of Christmas,
> My true love gave to me:
> Twelve Partagas Cuelebras's
> *
> Eleven PLPC'S
> 
> *Ten SCDLH
> * *Nine LGC's
> * Eight Coro's
> 
> *Seven Famosos
> * *Six Tainos
> * *Five Espy's
> *
> *Four principles,
> Three boli pc's,
> Two trini reyes,* * and a partagas in a pear tree. *


----------



## asmartbull

:clap2:
I was just about to do the same
Then it just turned into a shopping list....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Its only money the true spirit of Christmas is giving!
I wish i were rich!


----------



## Tritones

Wow - how many cigars did you smoke while thinking of that, Tony?

I'd'a bumped ya, but I'm out of ammo right now.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Actually i was smoking the new pipe my kids bombed me with for my birthday!


----------



## Mr_mich

I think you just wrote the next Christmas classic. I'll be humming it all day at work :smoke:


----------

